# Man with a few guns...



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No Garyfish....it isn't me..... -_O-

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/55649 ... qus_thread


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff. I'm guessing you wouldn't have a Glock - 9 anyway. .45 ACP would be more your style. 9's are for sissies ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dumb. All its going to do is cause JCP to publish a "no guns" policy.

-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like this part..



> Kelley added that he carries weapons to protect children and other people from "criminals, cartels, drug lords" and other "evil men."


Do cartels shop at JC Penny? I thought they only went to Wal-mart.. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

This is exactly what I'm hoping *not* to see at the Gun Appreciation Day at the State Capitol this coming Saturday at 12:00.

I think all the UWN mods should be there to represent the UWN. You know, give away hats and shirts....an AR or two.

See ya there!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

He forgot to mention Space Invaders!!!!
Guy's like this make the rest of us look bad. I agree with his motives; however it was poor taste. :roll:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

It’s always nice to have someone represent your cause. Is that a Ted Nugent for president t-shirt?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

This is what we DO NOT NEED. In my opinion this is not an example of a responsible gun owner and is what the gun control people want to see. Just because you can do something does not mean you should do it.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

More info with pics
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=23769604&nid=14 ... featured-1


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just because you can doesn't mean you should. Not very smart IMO!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

dumb @$$

please dont be like this guy (a stereo type) if you go to the capitol on saturday to speak out for your rights. Dont carry rifles, dont carry "dumb" signs, dont dress like a radical gun fanatic. The more we look like what we truly are, regular law abiding americans the better. Lets not be fodder for the libs.

Hey Goob..... i got the top of the page. -/|\-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While I agree with alot of the ideals related to why he did this. In my opinion, the actions of this guy are inappropriate given the circumstances and I think that they are counterproductive in furthering the claims of the "responsible" gun crowd. Honestly, I would have taken my family out of the store if we encountered this dolt. Protecting yourself is the idea, scaring people is simply not ok. I fear that in many cases, our fellow gun owners are our worst enemy.---------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And in this case, or any case where a guy walks into a store with a rifle or shotgun on his shoulder, how does anyone else know if he is a good guy or a bad guy? Outside of a store like Cabelas, Sportsman's, or a Pawn Shop where carrying rifles in and out is common place, I will always assume that a guy walking in with a rifle on his back like that is a bad guy that intends to do harm.

And even in Cabelas, when you walk in with a gun, they ask that you check it in at the front door and they escort you and your gun to the gun counter.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

At Gunnies, openly carried guns are to be checked at the register, and ammunition left there. If you carry concealed, we ask that you keep it that way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> dumb @$$
> 
> please dont be like this guy (a stereo type) if you go to the capitol on saturday to speak out for your rights. Dont carry rifles, dont carry "dumb" signs, dont dress like a radical gun fanatic. The more we look like what we truly are, regular law abiding americans the better. Lets not be fodder for the libs.
> 
> Hey Goob..... i got the top of the page. -/|\-


Dang nabit! I can't get to the top of the page anymore. yer killin me'

Wyoming is having gun appreciation day on Saturday too. They're giving away free coffee here, a plus. I'm dressing up like Charlton Heston's Moses and gonna carry a muzzle loader. I have a great beard.  I'm gonna wave the muzzy over my head, ala NRA commercial, and say the f word, maybe the m f word if the coffee is not decaf. I don't want these crazy people shooting at my house.

2 drive-by shootings in Evanston this week, a motel and a private residence.

Uh...who's Ted Nugent?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's lucky no one capped his @zz. What an idiot. Moron of the year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I would wear the gun on my chest. It's gotta be uncomfortable the way he's wearing it.  

Still not on top of the page.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

My opinion was given in my post in the "Everything Else" forum. 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=48625


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I would wear the gun on my chest. It's gotta be uncomfortable the way he's wearing it.
> 
> Still not on top of the page.


Plus, it appear that the way he is carrying it he is pointing it at everyone who walks by. Just because you can legally carry a gun doesn't mean you get to point it at everyone.....geeez man, keep that muzzle in a safe direction. If I owned a business that was open to the public, I would forbid open carry and encourage legal concealed carry. If you walked into my store with a rifle slung over your shoulder like a jackass, you would be tresspassing and I would do my best to encourage prosecution. People need to use their brain.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What a D-Bag. Open carriers are only looking for a reation from others.


----------

